# Checking In!



## Morrus (May 19, 2005)

My move is going well - should be done by tomorrow night (Friday).  The phone line at the new place is being put in sometime tomorrow, so with luck I'll have internet access of some kind.  Probably only dialup until the boradband is installed, but that's better t.han nothing.  At least I'll get to relax tomorrow night and watch Star Wars!

I don't have access to emails at present, but should be able to catch up on them over the weekend.  If you've sent anything urgent, I apologise - I'll get to it as soon as I can.

The new place is a definite step up from what I'm used to; and, bizarrely enough, I'll actually be better off financially living there.  Weird how things work out, but I'm not complaining.  It's a nice, brand-new (as in just built) 5th floor flat with a balcony, underground parking, concierge, etc. Unfortunately, I don't have a bed yet - I've ordered one but it won't arrive until June 7th, so I'll be sleeping on the floor for a bit!

Discovered my balcony points directly at the sunset, which is going to be great during the summer. The lounge opens right out onto the balcony, and I'm looking forward to some really mellow summer nights.

So, all is good!  Looking forward to getting settled in.  Tomorrow's going to be the worst day of the move, because that's the day we have a self-drive van booked, and we'll be lugging furniture about.  I've already put my back out trying to carry a chest of drawers on my own.

Anyway, that's it for now.  I don't know if I'll get chance to check in tomorrow, but will try to do so over the weekend.  Be good!


----------



## diaglo (May 19, 2005)

i'd give you a hand with the move... but i'm a little too far away... sorry...


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 19, 2005)

Ah, cool, sounds like you are all set. But, if you please, when you have time, a pic of the balcony, with a sunset...would be nice.


----------



## Mark (May 19, 2005)

_Had you been missing...?_  










  Good luck with the rest of the move!


----------



## Crothian (May 19, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> _Had you been missing...?_




you didn't see him on the milk carton???


----------



## Mark (May 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you didn't see him on the milk carton???




_Shhhhh!  Piratecat filed that report by accident!_ 


Ahhhh, so?  Morrus?  Sunsets, eh?  Sounds just lovely, as you English Gents say.  Quite proper and all!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Ah, cool, sounds like you are all set. But, if you please, when you have time, a pic of the balcony, with a sunset...would be nice.



I'll second this request.


----------



## BSF (May 19, 2005)

Congratulations Morrus!  Sounds like a nice place.  Good luck with the heavy stuff.  Hopefully you can relax and kick back a few pints soon.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 20, 2005)

That's great, Morrus. It sounds like a great place.


----------



## Henry (May 20, 2005)

Sweet, boss! Glad to hear all is proceeding well.


----------



## Morrus (May 22, 2005)

Well, the move is done.  Keys handed over for the old place.  The new place is a bit of a mess right now - so many boxes and bags.  I can't find anything including, unfortunately, my wallet (which contains my bank cards).  I assume it's around somewhere.

It's nice to be able to relax a bit for now.  The last week has been very, very stressful.  Piratecat was unfortunate enough to phone me up just as I was lugging furniture about, so probably heard nothing but me panting down the phone!  

Phone line is in and working.  Will be ordering broadband tomorrow - I hope it doesn't take to long, because I'm now using a pay-per-minute dialup service.  That means that I won't be about much, because it could get very expensive.  One unfortunate side effect of using a dialup service is that, while I can now receive emails, I can't send the darned things!  I just get a weird error message.  Tried adjusting the mail account settings to no avail.

Had my lunch today on the balcony.  Nice!


----------



## Kalanyr (May 22, 2005)

About the weird error messages, its not unusual for one ISP to prevent you sending emails that are supposed to be using another ISPs outbound. Pretty common actually, still really annoying though. 

One way around it is to use something like GMail or Hotmail or Yahoo in between, since they are web based.


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 23, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Well, the move is done. Keys handed over for the old place. The new place is a bit of a mess right now - so many boxes and bags. I can't find anything including, unfortunately, my wallet (which contains my bank cards). I assume it's around somewhere.
> 
> It's nice to be able to relax a bit for now. The last week has been very, very stressful. Piratecat was unfortunate enough to phone me up just as I was lugging furniture about, so probably heard nothing but me panting down the phone!
> 
> ...




Picture on balcony, picture on balcony


----------

